# Action web series with my master



## ice84 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi Guys i post a video about the web series : The Unstoppable

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gwq2A4Dw5Nc

Take a look and hope you like


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for posting!  Probably belongs in "Members in Motion" forum, I think.


----------



## ice84 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks Bill (i have posted here because my master studyed karate too)Please give me the link and i'll post there. I haven't seen member in motion . It is another forum ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 10, 2014)

ice84 said:


> Thanks Bill (i have posted here because my master studyed karate too)Please give me the link and i'll post there. I haven't seen member in motion . It is another forum ? Thanks in advance



It is another forum on Martial Talk, however, now that I have seen the video, I believe I was mistaken to suggest you post there.  I thought your video was one of yourself performing martial arts.  It seems more like some sort of action-drama show instead?  If so, I would guess it's fine here.

For what it's worth, it is fun to watch the actors choreograph their fight, but at the moment, I have no idea if there is any plot, who the characters are, etc.  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## ice84 (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes Bill it is an action web series by an italian producer with my master. thanks for watching and the Help.


----------

